# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn onderbenen (tibialis anterior)

## GeertVG

Herkent iemand dit of nog ideëen?

Ik ben of was een fanatieke sporter en heb vorig jaar een ironman succesvol volbracht. Na twee maanden rust en bij hervatten training kreeg ik dadelijk last van pijn in de tibialis anterior (spier naast scheenbeen) en moest redelijk snel alle sportactiviteit stopzetten want pijn was over de hele spier en dit in de twee benen (links erger dan rechts). 
Nu heb ik hier al 10 maanden last van en pijn blijft. Ik sport niet meer en heb nog steeds pijn maar deze is te verdragen.
Bij het minste sport (fietsen, lopen en zwemmen) voel ik de spier langzaam verkrampen en na de inspanning wordt het nog erger. 
Klachten zijn niet eenduidig inspannings gerelateerd want zeer regelmatig krijg ik ook veel last s'nachts of s'avonds na een dag aan een buro....


Ik heb ondertussen volgende onderzoeken gehad maar niets:
- compartimentsyndroom - negatief
- PAES syndroom - negatief
- rug scan - negatief
- EMG - negatief

De artsen weten het zelf niet goed meer ...ik kan nog naar een vaatspecialist gaan maar ik wou eens horen of iemand hier ervaring mee heeft?

Laat maar horen. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Sefi

Spierverkramping worden vaak veroorzaakt door triggerpoints (soort spierknoopjes). Je zou eens kunnen overwegen om een triggerpoint therapeut te bezoeken. Die kan vrij snel vaststellen of dit het geval is.
Meer info en behandelaars op: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------

